# Home depot T8 light



## woomdawg (Dec 8, 2011)

So I went to home depot during lunch to look at a 2x32 T8 shop light for the rebuild of my tank and I saw a 4x32 T8 light for the same price allmost,is 4 bulbs to much for a planted dirt 55g tank?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Depends on how high you plant on putting them, how long they will be on for, are you dosing lots of ferts and CO2? Plan out of you are going high tech or low tech and the lights will control all of that. I got a 48" fixture to go over my 20long + cube, which is 42" total tanks and have it about 8" above my tanks and dropped down to 1 bulb.


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

Can't help with the light requirement question, but I will just caution a little on the shop lights. They are a bargain for sure, but be prepared for the possible "clunker" that doesn't work right out of the box. The ballasts can also carry an annoying buzz. For the money, I don't complain much.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

woomdawg said:


> So I went to home depot during lunch to look at a 2x32 T8 shop light for the rebuild of my tank and I saw a 4x32 T8 light for the same price allmost,is 4 bulbs to much for a planted dirt 55g tank?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Four T8 bulbs over a 55 might be pushing it if you are not using Co2, if you are that will work fine. Two is a little on the dark side in my opinion. I think three would put you about right. I would go for the 4 bulb one all things being equal. You can always subtract a bulb. :wink:

If you're at the Home Depot and into shop lights, the diamond plate ones work excellent. I'm running two of those fixtures on my 90 and I couldn't be happier. See 90 in my sig.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I used 4 T8's over my 75g and they worked perfectly. I'd say two on your tank should be enough since you have less front to back depth. Maybe you can check and see if the 4 bulb setup will work with three bulbs. Put two in the back, skip one, and a third bulb in the front.


----------



## woomdawg (Dec 8, 2011)

I do plan on using co2 just not right away. What are my choices for bulbs?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

Daximus said:


> Four T8 bulbs over a 55 might be pushing it if you are not using Co2, if you are that will work fine. Two is a little on the dark side in my opinion. I think three would put you about right. I would go for the 4 bulb one all things being equal. You can always subtract a bulb. :wink:
> 
> If you're at the Home Depot and into shop lights, the diamond plate ones work excellent. I'm running two of those fixtures on my 90 and I couldn't be happier. See 90 in my sig.


Thanks for posting HD link. This is cheap compared to online branded ones.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/157204-cheap-48-t8-2x32-watt-shop.html

Do you know what is smallest length this fixture have?


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

woomdawg said:


> I do plan on using co2 just not right away. What are my choices for bulbs?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I went to Walmart and got some GE 6500k bulbs for I think $8 per two. Pretty sure Lowe's has something too and I would think Home Depot as well.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

herns said:


> Thanks for posting HD link. This is cheap compared to online branded ones.
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/157204-cheap-48-t8-2x32-watt-shop.html
> 
> Do you know what is smallest length this fixture have?


Unfortunately I think 48" is the only size the diamond plate ones come in. They are marketed towards fancy garage use. For the record, I didn't get them because they were diamond plate, although I do dig that look, I got them because the polished metal makes for a great reflector on the cheap. The ballasts are pretty robust as well. Granted, it's still T8, but I love mine. I have pretty good light on my 90 gallon for about $80 total. 



Nubster said:


> I went to Walmart and got some GE 6500k bulbs for I think $8 per two. Pretty sure Lowe's has something too and I would think Home Depot as well.


This. 

Don't waste your money at the pet store buying FloraXXX whatever for $20 a pop when it comes to T8s. Yet another reason I went this route. If you don't like the look of 6500k (I think your crazy) but you can always pick up an overpriced 8000k or 10000k and stick in up front for the visual appeal.





woomdawg said:


> I do plan on using co2 just not right away. What are my choices for bulbs?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Nubster already got the bulbs nailed, GE 6500k "daylight" I think they are called. If you plan on getting Co2 in the future then I definitely suggest you get some variant of the 4 bulb setup. Either 2 fixtures like I have, or the 4 bulb fixture you were looking at. Again, see the 90 in my signature for 128 watts of T8 light and Co2...insane growth.


----------



## woomdawg (Dec 8, 2011)

I think this is going to what I use.

http://www.homedepot.com/Lighting-Fans-Indoor-Lighting-Industrial-Shop-Lighting/h_d1/N-5yc1vZbvnq/R-202968125/h_d2/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051

I really like the looks of this light, when I get it home I might paint the outside black enamel not sure maybe.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

woomdawg said:


> I think this is going to what I use.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/Lighting-Fans-Indoor-Lighting-Industrial-Shop-Lighting/h_d1/N-5yc1vZbvnq/R-202968125/h_d2/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051
> 
> I really like the looks of this light, when I get it home I might paint the outside black enamel not sure maybe.


That will work. Just keep in mind that a white reflector should reflect more light verses teh "brushed metal" this one has. There is a guy in the review complaining about the reflector...and I doubt he was using it on a fishtank. 

Just something to think about. It will work either way, but if they had teh same thing with a white reflector I'd go that route.

Why can't I type "the" tonight? lol


----------



## woomdawg (Dec 8, 2011)

Daximus said:


> That will work. Just keep in mind that a white reflector should reflect more light verses teh "brushed metal" this one has. There is a guy in the review complaining about the reflector...and I doubt he was using it on a fishtank.
> 
> Just something to think about. It will work either way, but if they had teh same thing with a white reflector I'd go that route.
> 
> Why can't I type "the" tonight? lol


You play MOH ?


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

woomdawg said:


> You play MOH ?


Not for a while, lol! :biggrin:


----------



## woomdawg (Dec 8, 2011)

Great game though graphics and sound are some of the best I have seen and gameplay was off the hook. I hooked on BF3 right now.

Could I paint that reflector to improve it?


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

woomdawg said:


> Great game though graphics and sound are some of the best I have seen and gameplay was off the hook. I hooked on BF3 right now.
> 
> Could I paint that reflector to improve it?


I suppose you could...high gloss white enamel from a rattle can should do the trick. Listen, I'm not saying you shouldn't get that fixture, or that it wont work. I will personally _guarantee_ you that it will work just fine. I'm just playing devil's advocate for you...in case they had the same one with a white bottom, lol. roud:


----------



## woomdawg (Dec 8, 2011)

Daximus said:


> I suppose you could...high gloss white enamel from a rattle can should do the trick. Listen, I'm not saying you shouldn't get that fixture, or that it wont work. I will personally _guarantee_ you that it will work just fine. I'm just playing devil's advocate for you...in case they had the same one with a white bottom, lol. roud:


I had already thought that the reflector sucked when I was looking at it in the store. I was thinking maybe some kind if white enamel.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## tbonedeluxe (Mar 10, 2008)

I have 2 "American Fluorescent "shop lights over my 55g.
I keep them at 3 inches above the tank.I have used them right over the top of the tank.
I raised them up some to alleviate small algae issues.
I bought the shop lights at Menards for $15 each a couple years ago.
2x32 watt t-8 GE 5000k daylight bulbs and 2x32 watt t-8 Sylvania 6500k daylight bulbs.
I get plenty of light with out reflector issues IMHO. I can pretty much grow most plants.
Low light to high light.
I do use diy co2 with two 2l bottles and recently switched to dry ferts.


----------

